# Recruiting



## tjl1388 (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone intrigued by any good recruiting matchups coming down to the wire of signing day? 

Mathew Thomas, Alex Collins and Stacy Coley are my three I can't wait to watch. 


Who's inking where...besides Rueben Fosters arms...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 29, 2013)

Tunsil, Adams, Kamara, Toby Johnson, Bellamy, Thomas (doubtful), Foster


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 29, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Tunsil, Adams, Kamara, Toby Johnson, Bellamy, Thomas (doubtful), Foster



you think you'll get Kamara?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Anyone intrigued by any good recruiting matchups coming down to the wire of signing day?
> 
> Mathew Thomas, Alex Collins and Stacy Coley are my three I can't wait to watch.
> 
> ...



How many can yall sign tjl, is it 5 or 6?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 29, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> you think you'll get Kamara?



No.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> you think you'll get Kamara?



I dont think he will like having to sit for a year or so. Not saying that he should, but I think CMR would redshirt him. I watched him in the state semifinals and he is a beast. Not only can he run, but he can catch and return kicks. I would like to have him.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 30, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I dont think he will like having to sit for a year or so. Not saying that he should, but I think CMR would redshirt him. I watched him in the state semifinals and he is a beast. Not only can he run, but he can catch and return kicks. I would like to have him.


Y'all need him (Kamara) more than we (Bama) do.

Ruben Foster is too self centered, I have yet to hear him say anything about wanting to contribute, it's all about 'what can you do for me".

Tunsil is a kid That I hope Bama can get, we are losing 3 starters on the OL and I hope he sees that as an opportunity.

Dee Liner is another that we have a great shot at getting and most analysts say that it's Bama ever since he decommitted from the Barn.

Looks like we also have a good shot at getting Eddie Vanderdoes, a 5 star DT who decommitted from USCw; that would be sweet


----------



## tjl1388 (Jan 30, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Thomas (doubtful)



I think that is a UM/FSu battle with uSCw bringing up the rear.




KyDawg said:


> How many can yall sign tjl, is it 5 or 6?



Full Class, 20+ kids.  We skatin bro.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 30, 2013)

Dudley, Kamara would be nice for depth, but he wouldn't be taking any carries from Gurley or Marshall.  He could be used in the return game, but I'd hate to waste a year of him handling ko's and mop up duty playing time.  If we get him, I'll be happy, but I won't be overly disappointed if we don't, as he is not a huge need and the 2014 rb class is pretty strong.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 30, 2013)

I'd like to get Tunsil and Liner, and this Vanderdose kid looks good,...but really, at this point, I think BAMA's class is in great shape.

Kamara is highly sought by BAMA, which is interesting in that we've already gotten  verbals from 3 outstanding rb's, and have 4 very good Rb's "in-house".


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 30, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Dudley, Kamara would be nice for depth, but he wouldn't be taking any carries from Gurley or Marshall.  He could be used in the return game, but I'd hate to waste a year of him handling ko's and mop up duty playing time.  If we get him, I'll be happy, but I won't be overly disappointed if we don't, as he is not a huge need and the 2014 rb class is pretty strong.



If y'all were to get him, the smartest thing to do would be to redshirt him to create some space between him and Marshall/Gurley.

We have RBs running out the yang yang.  However, if we have the scholly to waste, get him just to prevent him from playing for someone else. but, we ain't got the scholly to waste.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 30, 2013)

*If Bama lands Kamara, they will have a unbelievable RB class*

They are already loaded at RB and have several studs committed already.  UGA really needs to land Kamara.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 30, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> If y'all were to get him, the smartest thing to do would be to redshirt him to create some space between him and Marshall/Gurley.
> 
> We have RBs running out the yang yang.  However, if we have the scholly to waste, get him just to prevent him from playing for someone else. but, we ain't got the scholly to waste.



This was a favorite Bear tactic...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 30, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> This was a favorite Bear tactic...



Yeah it was


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 30, 2013)

5* star safety Vonn Bell

It was between Bama and OSU with most thinking Bama after he apparently had a great visit recently, now it looks like OSU might have a slight lean but UT has made great progress with him?

Bell is a difference maker in the secondary and would love to have him but I'm not confident he ends up at OSU? Something tells me he ends up at UT as that was his favorite school growing up.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

My recruiting wish (assuming Robert Nkemdiche signs) would be Laremy Tunsil and Austin Golson. We're not in the lead with either but we are in the conversation. One things for sure if you don't have the horses on the line you 're not going very far.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 30, 2013)

Bell is all orange mark it down. Also Carl Lawson might get into the orange. Bellamy also may join him but I have heard things I dont like about him. Jonathan Ford decommitted from vandy and is said to be orange. Marquez North is also supposedly orange. Jaylen Miller Trey Johnson and EJ Levenberry have vistited in the last week and have strong opinion bout the new regime. Things all can change though they are just kids after all but ol Butch may have us back on teh tracks and its impressive considering the short amount of time hes been there.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 30, 2013)

Disagree about Bell, North and Ford.  I see Bell at OSU or Bama, North at UNC and Ford at Auburn.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 30, 2013)

You never know about these kids until they sign on the dotted line, and that is when the hard work begins. Coaches then must work on making sure these future STARS heads are on straight, and are ready to join The Process.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 30, 2013)

He did decommit after his auburn visit so that's possible lol. Bell spent all the past weekend in Knoxville with a few of the other recruits I mentioned and he's in..fingers crossed atleast lol.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 30, 2013)

If North went to tennessee, who would be throwing the ball to him?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 30, 2013)

Many inside the fan base felt and still feel Worley is the better all around qb than bray was. Bray was a gun slinger only. So Worley will get his shot unless jones wants to do more spread pass/run. It'll be interesting I can't wait personally to see who plays where.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey guys...   Hope your all doing well...   

Next week should be interesting.  Lots of big fish out there.  Its hard to get a read on some of these guys.  Alexander, Foster, Adams, Lawson.  Where will these guys end up...

Our new coaching staff is doing a very good job of recovering after our class fell apart when the Chizik group got canned.   I have to give them credit, they have saved some of the guys and picked up a few big pieces.

Hopefully they can close strong and get us back on the road to recover..

Hope your all doing well


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

My Gosh a LanierSpots sighting, kinda like a Bigfoot sighting.  Good to see you Lanier


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 30, 2013)

North eliminates nc! Go big errrange!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 30, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> North eliminates nc! Go big errrange!!!!



Nice get.  Who will be throwing to him?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 30, 2013)

I dunno if he's a lock for ut but he may be. I already told ya who would throw lol.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 30, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> I dunno if he's a lock for ut but he may be. I already told ya who would throw lol.



Missed that...Worley.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 30, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Many inside the fan base felt and still feel Worley is the better all around qb than bray was. Bray was a gun slinger only. So Worley will get his shot unless jones wants to do more spread pass/run. It'll be interesting I can't wait personally to see who plays where.



Everyone loves the backup qb...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 30, 2013)

Via his twitter he's going to the vols!


----------



## 05kodiak (Jan 30, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Via his twitter he's going to the vols!



Yep, he's a vol. Expect several more surprises to come.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2013)

05kodiak said:


> Yep, he's a vol. Expect several more surprises to come.



The biggest suprise will be them winning 6 games.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 30, 2013)

Well get there. Can't be no worse and butch is already making the right moves. Hope the team buys into his system. If they do watch out east.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 30, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well get there. Can't be no worse and butch is already making the right moves. Hope the team buys into his system. If they do watch out east.



The SEC needs Tennesse back competing Toyota.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 30, 2013)

All us fans need em back competing too lol it's been rough man!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 31, 2013)

Ej levenberry is on campus today starting his visit this weekend. That would be a good pickup for us.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 31, 2013)

5 more days until the Houndstooth Hotty starts checking off the 4* and 5* studs off of Coach Saban's wish list.
Reloading for another NC run.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2013)

Carl Lawson... Do the right thing Carl!



> Carl Lawson, who is the nation’s No. 2-ranked overall prospect by ESPN, made an unofficial visit to Georgia Tech on Wednesday.
> It’s a big surprise, but it’s not a big surprise.
> The father of the Milton High School defensive end, Carl Lawson Sr., played football at Georgia Tech.
> And when the younger Lawson committed to Auburn last spring, he had developed a close friendship with the team’s defensive line coach, Mike Pelton – who was officially announced as Georgia Tech’s new defensive line coach on Wednesday.
> ...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 31, 2013)

No way would he go play in a second teir conference lol!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 31, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> No way would he go play in a second teir conference lol!



Watcha talkin 'bout???  GT spanked the preseason number 1 team in the Sun Bowl.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 31, 2013)

I despise sc lol. How do they keep getting multiple 5* players even this year they have a few?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 31, 2013)

I trust Carl will make the right decision.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 31, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Dee Liner is another that we have a great shot at getting and most analysts say that it's Bama ever since he decommitted from the Barn.



UGA is meeting with Liner today and he might visit Athens this weekend.  Either way, like you said, I think he is Bama's to lose.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 31, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> I despise sc lol. How do they keep getting multiple 5* players even this year they have a few?



SC is a relevant program, and have been contending for the SEC East Title consistantly as of late.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 31, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> SC is a relevant program, and have been contending for the SEC East Title consistantly as of late.



I think he's talking about USC, not South Carolina...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah sc to me is southern cal I just call South Carolina Carolina lol.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 31, 2013)

4* wr and Pitt commit tyler boyd will be on campus this weekend. Need all we can get!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 31, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Bell is all orange mark it down. Also Carl Lawson might get into the orange. Bellamy also may join him but I have heard things I dont like about him. Jonathan Ford decommitted from vandy and is said to be orange. Marquez North is also supposedly orange. Jaylen Miller Trey Johnson and EJ Levenberry have vistited in the last week and have strong opinion bout the new regime. Things all can change though they are just kids after all but ol Butch may have us back on teh tracks and its impressive considering the short amount of time hes been there.



Trey Johnson has confirmed, with his highschool coach, he is all Buckeye!!!! He is not waivering on his commitement.

Also say today that one of the 247 guys think Bell is indeed going to OSU. I will believe it when I hear he signed on the dotted line?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah me too about bell. He supposedly according to twitter had meetings with osu this morning had meetings with bama around lunch and is meeting with tenn coaches for dinner. He's shutting it down after that. The stuff you can keep up with on twitter lol.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 31, 2013)

This is interesting...

Dee Liner is flirting with an SEC school and it sure isn't Alabama. One of the top defensive tackle prospects of the 2013 class is expected to make his decision on national signing day, but decided that he has one last team to talk to before making his decision final.

According to Kipp Adams of ESPN, Georgia Bulldogs head coach Mark Richt was going to visit Liner and provide him with one more sales pitch.

"DL Dee Liner says Mark Richt is coming to visit him today," Adams reported.

However, Radi Nabulsi of ESPN went ahead and took things one step further. Sources close to Nabulsi are claiming that Liner was the one who called Richt and the star defensive tackle is expected to visit Georgia this weekend.

The questions almost everyone asked was: "Who initiated contact?  Is Georgia reaching out to Liner in a desperation move after getting bad news on Montravius Adams or is Liner not as happy with Alabama as some folks have made him out to be?"

According to my sources, Liner called Richt.

I have also bee told, although not by Liner himself, that Liner is going to take an official  visit to Georgia this weekend.

Nabulsi also pointed out that Liner happens to be friends with current Georgia commitments and other players who are currently considering becoming a Bulldog.

"Dee Liner reached out to Georgia per my sources. Now that is very interesting. He is friends with Shaq Wiggins, Tray Matthews,  Reuben Foster and Nick Glass I believe." Nabulsi said.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2013)

Just read an article on ESPN.com, it was about what recruits go through when they decommit from a school.  I and probably many others need to understand that these are 17 & 18 year old kids making what is probably the most important decision of the lives at this point in time.  These kids are invited to schools, they are "wined and dined", sometimes it goes further than that.  But they are sometimes overwhelmed and make quick decisions without discussing things with their family and before visiting other schools.  Most of the time, it is the schools and coaching staffs that put an enormous amount of pressure on a kid to commit.  But, when they decommit, you would think that the kid had committed the most henious crime imaginable, fans can say the most vulgar and inappropriate things to and about the kid.  before that, the fans love the kid, heap praises upon praises upon him. But, if he decommits, he is the spawn of satan.

But hey, as long as they sign with Bama,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Buck (Feb 1, 2013)

Dee Liner and all his past issues has me a little concerned.  He may be better suited for Tuscaloosa where off the field issues seem to get buried  as opposed to Athens and making front page news.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2013)

Buck said:


> Dee Liner and all his past issues has me a little concerned.  He may be better suited for Tuscaloosa where off the field issues seem to get buried  as opposed to Athens and making front page news.



Such as????


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 1, 2013)

What if dee liner played wide reciever!??


----------



## Buck (Feb 1, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Such as????



Such as what?  You telling me you are unfamiliar with his issues over the past several months?  Surely not.  A quick forum search will refresh your memory.


----------



## RipperIII (Feb 1, 2013)

Buck said:


> Dee Liner and all his past issues has me a little concerned.  He may be better suited for Tuscaloosa where off the field issues seem to get buried  as opposed to Athens and making front page news.



they don't get "buried" in Tuscaloosa,...they get appropriately dealt with,...but having said that, not sure if I want Liner or Foster, they both seem like trouble.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 1, 2013)

Buck said:


> Such as what?  You telling me you are unfamiliar with his issues over the past several months?  Surely not.  A quick forum search will refresh your memory.



If they are so plentiful you should have no problem identifying a few.

But, what is so contradictory is that you say these issues/incidents get buried but yet they are so well known in this forum.

Tell me what you KNOW.


----------



## Buck (Feb 1, 2013)

Google or the search feature at the top are your friends there Dudley..  Tell ya everything you need to know and more..


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Today on Scout Scott Kennedy reports that Laremy Tunsil is going to sign with Ole Miss. I'm surprised but hopeful


----------



## WickedTider (Feb 1, 2013)

You can have a top 10 recruiting class every year, but if your Head Coach cannot develop the talent, and get them to buy into the ways of the program, what does it matter?

Kids no a days need a very strict environment, and even then there are no guarantees.


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 1, 2013)

Buck said:


> Dee Liner and all his past issues has me a little concerned.  He may be better suited for Tuscaloosa where off the field issues seem to get buried  as opposed to Athens and making front page news.



Name some recent off field issues in Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Name some recent off field issues in Tuscaloosa.



I think that's the point, young men by nature tend to get into varying degrees of trouble when grouped together. Georgia's problem is the law enforcement seems to be out to prove a point with the athletic department. In Tuscaloosa  I suspect is like Oxford, if a football player is caught he is taken to his coach to be dealt with. Seems all it would take is some season tickets on the 50 yard line and I bet a lot of the minor stuff would be handled in house.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 1, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Today on Scout Scott Kennedy reports that Laremy Tunsil is going to sign with Ole Miss. I'm surprised but hopeful



As Clay Travis tweeted:

"I eagerly await ESPN's 60 for 60 on the Ole Miss class of 2013."

Here you'll see Treadwell getting to know some of the "talent" in Oxford. You'll notice the picture on the top left as well where Mr. Treadwell is being acquainted with Mr. Benjamin. A picture quickly deleted....







Guess it always helps when you're the academic equivalent of Marshall and WVu.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

Lets hope we can get a few wins in BCS bowls before the man comes looking...LOL
In 1979 thru 1982 I worked for a huge booster of the Rebels, He had a lodge on a huge piece of land out toward Sardis Resivior. It was built like a dinning hall, it also had a small commerical kitchen, heated pool and 4  motel type rooms that had outside access in the pool area. I worked a fry cook at the student union on campus so the booster who was friends with my dad hired me to cook breakfast to order. I witnessed many recruits getting their first "working girl" at some crazy recruiting parties!!!  Man!! Back in the Good Old Days!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 1, 2013)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Lets hope we can get a few wins in BCS bowls before the man comes looking...LOL
> In 1979 thru 1982 I worked for a huge booster of the Rebels, He had a lodge on a huge piece of land out toward Sardis Resivior. It was built like a dinning hall, it also had a small commerical kitchen, heated pool and 4  motel type rooms that had outside access in the pool area. I worked a fry cook at the student union on campus so the booster who was friends with my dad hired me to cook breakfast to order. I witnessed many recruits getting their first "working girl" at some crazy recruiting parties!!!  Man!! Back in the Good Old Days!!!!!!!!



Ain't gonna lie. I may give you a hard time for buying your recruiting class but Ole Miss without a doubt has the most beautiful coeds of all the places I've ever photographed....and it's not even close.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 1, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Ain't gonna lie. I may give you a hard time for buying your recruiting class but Ole Miss without a doubt has the most beautiful coeds of all the places I've ever photographed....and it's not even close.



I grew up there, as a young teenager it was hard to focus on anything but the coeds. That's all I could think about around 15 or 16 yrs old in the late seventies before landscape crews a few of us would rake leaves for the greek houses on campus, the tri detlas were goddesses


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 2, 2013)

Buck said:


> Google or the search feature at the top are your friends there Dudley..  Tell ya everything you need to know and more..



In other words you are talking out of your butt.


----------



## Buck (Feb 2, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> In other words you are talking out of your butt.



Clearly not, Georgia Hard Hunter picked up on exactly my point.  Maybe you should remove your head from your butt because clearly you can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 4, 2013)

Buck said:


> Clearly not, Georgia Hard Hunter picked up on exactly my point.  Maybe you should remove your head from your butt because clearly you can't see the forest for the trees.



If you can't back it up, shut it up.

Georgia Hard Hunter said:
"In Tuscaloosa I suspect is like Oxford, if a football player is caught he is taken to his coach to be dealt with."

By saying "I suspect", it is the same as saying "I don't know, but I'm just guessing", pure speculation.


----------



## Buck (Feb 4, 2013)

Buck said:


> Dee Liner and all his past issues has me a little concerned.  He may be better suited for Tuscaloosa where off the field issues seem to get buried  as opposed to Athens and making front page news.





Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> If you can't back it up, shut it up.
> 
> Georgia Hard Hunter said:
> "In Tuscaloosa I suspect is like Oxford, if a football player is caught he is taken to his coach to be dealt with."
> ...



   You are a piece of work David...  Maybe you should run for public office?


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 4, 2013)

Alex Collins, 5* RB choosing tonight between UM and Arkansas.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 4, 2013)

Buck said:


> You are a piece of work David...  Maybe you should run for public office?



You are not the first to suggest that.

I apologize for my blunt remarks.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 4, 2013)

Ruben Foster decision is supposed to be aired at 10PM Eastern. BUT, from what I have heard he actually announced at 7 PM; it's taped and broadcasted at 10 (Fox Sports South).  I did read on another forum that someone said they heard from someone that he decided on Bama.  But, this is like 4th - 5th hand information.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Ruben Foster decision is supposed to be aired at 10PM Eastern. BUT, from what I have heard he actually announced at 7 PM; it's taped and broadcasted at 10 (Fox Sports South).  I did read on another forum that someone said they heard from someone that he decided on Bama.  But, this is like 4th - 5th hand information.



Foster to alabama


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 4, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Foster to alabama



I still am a bit of a skeptic about his announcement.


----------



## flowingwell (Feb 4, 2013)

Count me as one Dawg fan that couldn't be happier that Foster is going to BAMA and not UGA.  To put it nicely, I hope the best for him but unfortunately I am expecting the worst based on his behavior.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 4, 2013)

flowingwell said:


> Count me as one Dawg fan that couldn't be happier that Foster is going to BAMA and not UGA.  To put it nicely, I hope the best for him but unfortunately I am expecting the worst based on his behavior.



I honestly don't think he's a bad kid.


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 5, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I honestly don't think he's a bad kid.



The kid obviously likes the limelight and attention. Usually its a bad sign?


----------



## Madsnooker (Feb 5, 2013)

OSU just flipped Dontre Wilson from Oregon. He is a top 5 player from texas. 

Now, if we can get Vonn Bell and Clark from Fl on wednesday, that would be a nice touch to an already stellar group of kids!!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 5, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> *The kid obviously likes the limelight and attention.* Usually its a bad sign?



That's my concern.  But, if he does have that attitude, Nick Saban won't let it go on for very long.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> The kid obviously likes the limelight and attention. Usually its a bad sign?



Half of the recruits out there like the attention.  I think Foster is someone who hitched his wagon to Trooper, bonded with him and then chose to leave when Trooper wasn't retained. As was mentioned on the show last night, RF's biggest hurdle is that he wants to please everyone and he was being pulled in many directions.  I think he will be fine under Saban.


----------



## alphachief (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks like FSU flipped Jalen Ramsey from USC...kid is a stud.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 5, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Looks like FSU flipped Jalen Ramsey from USC...kid is a stud.



Yes he is.  Sorry, Lane!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 6, 2013)

Dangit bell! Oh well can't get em all and butch has only had alittle more than a full month.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dangit bell! Oh well can't get em all and butch has only had alittle more than a full month.



Glad he won't be playing in the SEC, he's a good one.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Feb 6, 2013)

Go to osu win every game lose to sec in nat championship lol. I think we are getting good players just not 5* but that takes time and we are in coach staff and play style change transition so it'll take some wins to get those guys. But josh dobbs just turned from Arizona state to ut he will fit in jones scheme well.


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm just glad UT didnt get him.  That's karma for calling our recruits last night and telling them that Grantham was taking the DC position with the Saints.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 7, 2013)

I stand with Al.




> Al Golden( from Tim Reynolds twitter):
> 
> Coming shortly, Al Golden talks NCAA in interview with The Associated Press. Here's one of his quotes for the #IStandWithTheU crowd: "There's going to be a lot of people who didn't stand with us who are going to be remembered for not standing with us. 'I Stand With The U' means this is tough right now. This is about as tough as it gets in our business. We've got a bunch of coaches and players that are digging in and rather than running are going to fight their way out of it. Now do you stand with us or not? And that is the truth. That is the truth. From my heart, that is the truth. We've got a bunch of great kids on this team that are standing and fighting. And we just added a bunch more. What you tell them is, you will be remembered as the group that brought the University of Miami through this, that saw them through this."


----------



## alphachief (Feb 7, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I stand with Al.



Good for you TJL...nothing more pathetic than a fair weather / bandwagon fan.  I applaud your devotion to your team (as misplaced as it may be).


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 7, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Good for you TJL...nothing more pathetic than a fair weather / bandwagon fan.  I applaud your devotion to your team (as misplaced as it may be).



Once this NCAA crap is behind us Al Golden is going to bring in a sick level of talent.

We still won't be able to afford $EC level recruits but I think we'll be able to sneak up and snag a title every now and then.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 7, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Once this NCAA crap is behind us Al Golden is going to bring in a sick level of talent.
> 
> We still won't be able to afford $EC level recruits but I think we'll be able to sneak up and snag a title every now and then.



I can't believe it.  A Miami fan with realistic expectations.  Most of your brethren seem to think that what Saban has done at Bama will pale in comparison to "DA EEWE" once the sanctions are over.


----------



## tjl1388 (Feb 7, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> I can't believe it.  A Miami fan with realistic expectations.  Most of your brethren seem to think that what Saban has done at Bama will pale in comparison to "DA EEWE" once the sanctions are over.



I know better. UM simply can't afford to recruit with the big state schools.

When a $EC/Big State School coach can call in a booster when they need to grease the palm of a recruit or recruits parent with $1000 Visa gift cards and do it over and over and over with multiple recruits over an entire recruiting cycle UM simply can't compete.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Feb 7, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> I know better. UM simply can't afford to recruit with the big state schools.
> 
> When a $EC/Big State School coach can call in a booster when they need to grease the palm of a recruit or recruits parent with $1000 Visa gift cards and do it over and over and over with multiple recruits over an entire recruiting cycle UM simply can't compete.



Case in point, Ole Miss.  You can't tell me that something dirty isn't going on there.


----------

